# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Tražim temu http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...jece+roditelja o vijeću roditelja

## magistra

Poštovani,
prema adresi u naslovu se ne otvara tražena tema već naslovna strana. Molim pomoć.
Čestitam sebi na jučerašnjem imenovanju na mjesto predsjednice VR-a u školi. Proučila sam akte škole, zanimaju me iskustva na forumu. Čini mi se da je tema iz naslova prava, a ne mogu dokučiti.

----------


## dodagoda

> Poštovani,
> prema adresi u naslovu se ne otvara tražena tema već naslovna strana. Molim pomoć.
> Čestitam sebi na jučerašnjem imenovanju na mjesto predsjednice VR-a u školi. Proučila sam akte škole, zanimaju me iskustva na forumu. Čini mi se da je tema iz naslova prava, a ne mogu dokučiti.


ovo si mislila?

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/36084-vijece-roditelja

----------


## magistra

da

----------


## magistra

dadagoda puno puno ti hvala!

----------

